# Hemav02 Max Review



## trodizzle (Mar 24, 2015)

Hello gang.

My general preworkout stack for a while has be Pre JYM and Hemavol. I like Pre JYM for the ingredient breakdown and Hemavol has been a pretty nice addition to help with pumps. I've been using this stack for well over a year now.

So, iForce recently released their new Hemavol product, Hemav02 Max which is similar in makeup but adds in Nitrates which are supposed to be pretty potent when it comes to pumps. I picked up a tub of the stuff last night and I plan to give it a spin and report back my findings.

Here is the original Hemavol Ingredient breakdown (note the scoop size).






Here is the new Hemov02 Max:





Here are some pictures of the tub:













You can read more about nitrates here: http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threa...ggest-how-to-do-it-right!?p=275725#post275725


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 24, 2015)

Day 1:

I noticed a nice increase in focus over the original Hemavol.
Pumps were nice as well but not sure if they were that much more impressive over what I was used to with the original Hemavol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice review & log.


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 25, 2015)

Day 2:

So, I forgot to mention this yesterday but I lift 5 days per week and have a 4 day split.

I will go through the first four days doing my entire routine with high weight (for me), for 3 sets each, with a target rep range of 6.

After that four day split is done, I do the same routine with low weight, for 3 sets, with a target rep range of 22.

Yesterday, on my day 1 review I was finishing up a high weight, low rep split.

So today I was back on my high rep split, chest day.

Holy shit, the pumps were amazing with this product coupled with the high reps. The focus was still there, which starts to kick in about 10 minutes after I start sipping the preworkout so that was pretty much the same but the pumps I really noticed a difference on today. Really engorged and swole which is a feeling I love. 

It makes sense due to the higher reps getting the blood moving in and out sort of "pumping" the muscle on its own but coupled with this product (as compared to the original) I really did notice a nice difference.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 25, 2015)

This is a stim free also right?


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 25, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> This is a stim free also right?



That is correct.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome, I'm going to keep an eye on this review for sure then


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 26, 2015)

Day 3:

High rep legs today.

Due to this, I didn't really see much of a pump so to speak, but I never really do on leg day so I wasn't expecting anything major.

The focus was there again, it seems to kick in about 10 minutes after I start sipping on my pre that has the Hemov02 mixed in. Really digging that effect.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 26, 2015)

Do you sip on yours all through your workout? 

I have a tendency to slam the whole drink and sip water the entire workout


----------



## trodizzle (Mar 26, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Do you sip on yours all through your workout?
> 
> I have a tendency to slam the whole drink and sip water the entire workout



No, I usually mix my preworkout about 30 minutes before I leave for the gym, but I mix it in 22oz of water (full blender bottle) so it takes me about 20-30 minutes to drink it all down on average. As soon as it's gone I head to the gym (5 min away) and i'm working out within 15 minutes of my last gulp.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh ok, I lift in my basement so I slam mine as soon as I get home, change into my gear and get my warm up sets out of the way, then it kicks in


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the log!


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 7, 2015)

A quick update.

Loving this product so far. I notice very nice pumps in general every time I take it but they are even more profound on high-rep days. I will keep this product as part of my preworkout stack from this point forward.


----------



## jack3d14 (Apr 7, 2015)

Great Review Log.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 8, 2015)

man I forgot all about hemavol I used to stack it with craze . awwww man i miss craze liquid meth it made me feel soooooo good lol Anyway I am gonna pick up the new formula and try it for sure thanks trod


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 22, 2015)

I emailed iForce Nutrition with a few questions and figured I would share their response:

Q: I've been a long time user of Hemavol and when Hemav02 came out I had assumed it was a replacement product. I see that both items are still being sold and I was curious as to what are the differences between the two? Newer tech in Hemav02 maybe? Why would someone choose one over the other if "pumps" are the focus of the product wouldn't you always go with the latest in tech?

A: Thanks for contacting us with a great question. As you noticed, we will continue to sell both Hemavol and Hemavo2 MAX side by side.

Hemavo2 MAX is the newest stimulant free pump product offered by IFN, and is unique from Hemavol in a few major features:

1.       Hemavo2 MAX contains a full daily dose of creatine, while Hemavol is creatine free
2.       Hemavo2 MAX features L-Citrulline, while Hemavol utilizes Citrulline Malate
3.       Hemavo2 MAX includes a full daily dose of Trimethyl Glycine, while Hemavol is Trimethyl Glycine free

Some users choose not to supplement with creatine, and as such Hemavol is their best option. For other differences, I try to explain the delineation as such:

Hemavo2 MAX = the biggest possible pumps
Hemavol = huge pumps with big endurance increase

I normally suggest a sports athlete to use Hemavol prior to playing their sport of choice to help increase their athletic performance, endurance, and nutrient delivery. On the other hand, I suggest Hemavo2 MAX to bodybuilders/powerlifters/pump chasers when they’re #1 priority is maximal Nitric Oxide enhancement for insane pumps.

We do our best to provide products that people want to take, and Hemavol has created a cult following since its release in 2009. While we always strive to improve our product lineup, sometimes the old saying “if it isn’t broke, don’t fix it” really hits home. By offering both products we can make sure every single athlete can get the product that works best for them as an individual.

Please let me know if you have any more questions,

Vaughn DuBow

Research & Development


----------

